# Debadging a B14?



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

anyone here tried and remove those "Sentra" and "gxe,xe,le whatever" badges off thier cars? mine a 95 sentra and the badges are getting old and ugly. i was wondering if holes would show up if i remove them. or not. i dont want to end up duct taping my trunk like some poeple ive seen. plz id appreciate it. thanx


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

its just on with glue. use a blow drier to melt the glue and just peel the letters off... and use goo gone to get the rest of the goo off.


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

what about the area? im pretty sure its still gonna show ome traces of the badges. does waxing help after that?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I dunno i never took mine off.. I'm just saying what I have heard


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

It depends on when they put the bagdes on at the factory. Like a buddie of has a 96 and he debadged you couldnt see a thing. But the paint around it was a lil faded. So we used some rubbing compound and wax, looked good.
But then we did mine 99" and even after buffing, you can still see the traces of the badges in the clear coat. Almost like ghost badges.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

^what he said^


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Jan. 2002, I rolled my 200sx. I was painted obviously, cuz they wouldnt total it out. They put the badges back on and they were s**t. After about a month, I pulled them off. They had that grey lookin adhesive stuff on them so I took some bug and tar remover and it came right off and you could never tell they were there. If it leaves a messed up spot, I suppose you could use some rubbing compound and try and shine it up. I never had to because of my new paint.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

I mean IT was painted...i just woke up and i cant type.


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

when you use the blow drier, do u blow directly at it? or at the side of the badge? how close to the badges and will the heat affect the paint?


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

a blow dryer doesnt get hot enough to affect the paint, so just blow right on those hoes, then use dental floss to get them off


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

yeah natural sunlight in the summertime is actually hotter than the heat from a blow dryer. i debadged mine but now i want to rebadge it. i'll probally use b15 badges since i like the font better.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

i took mine off when i got my car. the sentra badge wasn't there anymore so i just took the gxe off and removed the residue with goo gone. no marks.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

This could of been a perfect use of the SEARCH function.


----------



## sentra2nr (May 26, 2003)

the badge on the back panel (red=gxe, black=xe) in between the taillights the one that says Nissan has 2 holes behind it the other 2 badges on the decklid do not.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

like heath said, it depends on how your clear was sprayed, when we debadged mine you could see nada, but on his he has like a wierd clearcoat outline, not noticable in the least though unless youre looking at it like 2 inches from the trunk lid in good light.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

If you remove the nissan logo from the center panel and it has two holes what do you fill the holes with since the center piece is plastic and not metal. Can you still use some type of filler compound?


----------

